# USDA and Feral Hogs



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

20M for control of ferals in 37 states now.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/usda_announces_20_million_effort_to_reduce_damage_caused_by_feral_swine_NAA_News_Release/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Friend from work was in Texas last week helping the problem.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We are lucky to not have feral hogs in our immediate area. They are ten miles from here. Those are under control and almost extinct.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

A quite optimistic venture. I wish them all the luck, as they will need it to accomplish their goals.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is from the Farm Journal, "The devastating porcine epidemic diarrhea virus (PEDV) is sweeping across the country, killing millions, pushing pork prices higher and leaving the industry in search of solutions."

What is to keep this virus from infecting feral pigs? Hopefully it will and get rid of the feral population.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Just not before I get a chance to go south and kill some pigs. Maybe next year.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Until reading this article I always thought feral pigs were limited to the warmer climes, I guess not seeing Canada is involved with this as well.

I count myself lucky we don't have em in Indiana.

Unfortunately I imagine feral hogs are tougher than farm raised oinkers. Damn feral hogs will most likely end up being just carriers of PEDV but not as susceptible to it.


----------

